# Schrauben für Be Quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 2



## Dark_Nolan (20. Juni 2015)

*Schrauben für Be Quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 2*

Hi, ich habe mir im April 2013 den oben genannten CPU Kühler gekauft und bin nach wie vor begeistert.

Nun muss ich allerdings nach jahren mal meine CPU und CO erneuern und habe festgestellt das ich die Schrauben zur befestigung  zwar locker bekommen werde, aber nocheinmal fest bezweifle ich.

Kann man die Schrauben noch bekommen?

Zu dem würde ich gern wissen ob ich ihn Problem los auf meinen neuen Sockel montieren kann.

Derzeit ist er auf einen i7 2600k Sockel 1155, nun kommt einen i7 4790k sockel 1150. brauch ich da andere Montage platten oder sowas?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ieht-um-neuer-gpu-kuehler-bilder-video-5.html

MFG


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schrauben für Be Quiet! Dark ROCK PRO 2*

Moin Moin Dark_Nolan,

der Umzug von einem Sockel 1155 auf einem Sockel 1150 stellt keine weiteren Probleme dar.
Beide Sockel nutzen ein identisches Mounting, so dass keine abweichenden Montagebrücken benötigt werden.

Die Schrauben kannst Du auch noch ohne weitere Probleme bekommen.
Bitte schicke hierfür eine kurze Mail an unseren Service(at)bequiet.com. Bitte schreibe Deine Adresse und die Teilenummer aus dem "Handbuch" in die Nachricht.
Wenn Du das Handbuch nicht mehr vorliegen hast, kannst Du es unter folgendem Link bekommen:

Dark Rock Pro 2 - Beschreibung

Gruß Andre


----------

